# Venting--One!



## Jay1524 (Apr 23, 2012)

One! That's the number of wall electrical outlets in the three car garage of the house we recently bought. I mean, really. Is this normal or am I just lucky? And this is a relatively new house, say within the last ten years or so.

Sorry but I just had to vent since I've never seen anything like this before. I feel better now.

Jay


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

If it's one of those fancy dual outlet kind, you can operate your table saw and garage door opener at the same time. ;-)


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

I'll bet it's 120 & your TS is 220!!!


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

My guess is that someone had put it in themselves or had a friend do it. They wanted something so they could run a vac or a hand tool and were previously running an extension cord from the house. The solution was to tap into an existing circuit and run a line out there. They only needed one so that is all they put in.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

my 20 car garage has none… but then of course, I live in an apartment building…


----------



## Swyftfeet (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm guessing an architect who lives in a HOA compound, whose tool box consists of calling cards and a paper shredder.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

You're lucky some spec homes only have one in the ceiling for a garage door opener. If there are any on the walls they are required to be gfi's.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

I'm dealing with a single outlet in my one car garage shop too.
We're renting so I don't want to pay to upgrade.

I manage pretty well but could use an extra circuit to run a heater on…


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

Jay that may save you lots of money, youll only need one machine !


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

When I got my shop building (32'x46') it came with five outlets and two single-bulb "porceline post with pull chain" light fixtures. No light switches. I've since added two outlets and a switch for the light over my workbench. I'll fix the problem(s) over time with the electrical, but swear just a little bit under my breath every time I plug in another flourescent fixture and trip over an extension cord. I feel your pain.


----------



## grfrazee (Jul 17, 2012)

If you can afford it, have the electrical in the garage upgraded. My dad and I struggled with jury-rigging extension cords from one outlet at the old house, but the new shop has outlets aplenty. When you think you have enough in the garage, add another just in case. You won't regret it.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I have only two outlets in my attached , three car, garage in this 8 year old home.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

My 8 year old tract house came with one standard, plus I had 4 added. Unfortunately, I didn't understand the implications, wasn't paying attention, and didn't ask the right questions, so they're all on the same circuit. I had an electrician add circuits, including 2 220s, later. My panel is at capacity.


----------



## scrollturner (Nov 19, 2011)

When I had my three car garage built 2 years ago, I had a wall installed between the 2 car and 1 car portion of the garage to make my shop. In the shop, the electrician installed 6 outlets all on one 20 amp circuit breaker. When using the dust collector and planer, I would constantly trip the circuit. So last weekend, my neighbor and I installed 3 more outlets on two 20 amp circuit breakers. The dust collector is now on its on breaker. Well worth the effort of upgrading the electricity.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

I still run an extension cord to my front porch to run my DC. I can sometimes run my planer on the garage circuit, but I often blow that breaker. Every bathroom GFCI outlet is on the same breaker. I can't work in the shop at night during the winter because my three kids are taking showers and usng a space heater upstairs.

So, yeah, the number of plugs isn't the issue, but rather the capacity and number of your circuits.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Sorry, got any buddies that are electricians. BBq and beer will get and outlet ran on the weekend.


----------



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

A lot of places, code for a garage is one outlet and a light..


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

THAT is why I went overload when I "over-wired" my detached garage. I had a Licensed Electrician do the final hookup ($50) but went much bigger wire than I would ever need, 2-0 for feedwire, and 10-3 inside. Codes are restrictive, but nothing says you cannot over-do it. Still saved $100s-$1,000s…


----------



## Bieser (Oct 30, 2012)

I just did mine. My 3 car had 3 outlets all 120v. I just put in a 100 amp sub. 8 120v. 4 220v. All on dedicated circuits. lots of lights! Best thing I have invested in for sure.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

My house was built in 1964 and had two original duplex 110VAC, 15A outlets and all additional ones were added by previous owners and myself!

*My total is:
3…...110VAC, 15A duplex , including the garage door opener
1…...110VAC, 20A duplex
1…...220VAC, 40A single*

I would like another 220VAC, 20A branch but it ain't gonna happen because I would need a new main panel!


----------



## RVroman (Nov 9, 2012)

My garage had two, one on the wall and one on the ceiling. They were both on the same GFI circuit that fed both bathrooms as well. Fortunately my father in law is an electrician, so now it is 10 outlets on 2 separate 20 amp circuits. It did take the last two slots in my box, but well worth it. If you can I would consider getting it wired correctly, it will save a lot of frustration.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

If you have a garage door opener, check to see if it is on a separate circuit (with 3 doors, it should be!). Mine was. I then plugged in an electrical cord reel and hung it from the ceiling. I could run it just about anywhere in the shop to use on one tool. Since I only used one tool at a time (non-multi-tasker) and my dust collection on the other circuit, it worked out fine.
Then I called my electrician and asked him to put in another line!


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

You could do what the fellow that owned the house my BIL bought. He needed to power a chest freezer in the old milk parlor off the kitchen. He just pulled an outlet in the kitchen and added a wire to it and strung it along the wall, out to the parlor where he wired it to a surface mounted outlet. Not a bad solution but, the wire he chose was TV antenna wire!


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*Gene*

Is that true antenna wire for an AC circuit? That is ….. don't have the right words. Did he use a splitter for another connection? This could be a humorous thread with all the possible consequences.

I hope you pointed out the issues with that circuit!


----------

